# EEEK! OH GOSH! OH NO!



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

So my rat Lady has decided that going down my shirt, hearing me squeal, and me pull her out again is her new favorite game.
Those little whiskers tickle my belly!
What's your favorite/least favorite quirk your rat(s) has/have?
This one has got to be one of my least favorite.
My favorite is when she sleeps in my hood.


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

my least favorite *game* is when my girl Oreo..decides she wants to be dentist (rodentist.haha) and tries to rip my lips open and climb on in.

My Girl Luna has a new bad habit of *swimming* in my drinks...she just sticks her entire top half of her body down in my drink.

My biggest pet peeve---they run MARATHON's on their wheels..I swear to god..5 out of 6 of my rats use a wheel so SOMEONE is on it almost all night long...and they squeak...ALL night long..yeah..its annoying..ahaha


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

*haha* With the least favorite game, I'm definitely with littlematchstick!!! Rodentistry is fun, but when Twinky climbs up unexpectedly and tries to rip open my lips to shove her head in my mouth. OUCH!! 

I do love when they lick my cheeks like they're giving me little kisses!


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

Toe biting, cheek nipping, these are my least favs. and it seems like most of my food ends up with rat claw marks in it such as bananas, pudding and so forth. But it's all things I can deal with, I love em ^_^


----------



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh! Another to add to the least favorite list.
Going under my hoodie and making little ratty "ventilation" holes without me knowing.


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

oooohhhh lol they do this will pillows and i shove the feathers back in and sew up the hole.


----------



## Imdsm (Jan 4, 2010)

lol well i'm not sure if this is bad or good, it's fun to start with but after a while gets annoying, but if i'm trying to do a few spot cleans, or move some of the poo into the litter tray (they're babies, so still learning) ..alfie runs over and steals the peice of tissue i'm using, takes it to a safe spot then comes back..like a ninja, hiding behind stuff, watches me.. if i offer him it he'll not take it..but as soon as i go to use it... BAM he's got it, and he strong too!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

My peeve is when Snitchy tres rodenistry-he's violent! I had a bite on my lip once. Heh.

My favorite is Romeo's popcorn game. He bounces everywhere, playng with my hand and wrestling, popcorning happily. He looks like a baby. xD


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL, these are funny to read. Higgins and Kajri don't really have any quirks like that, but if I am wearing lipgloss, Anaitis attacks my lips, lol. She tries to lick it off of me XD Anaitis is also the fearless adventurer, so when I have her out on my lap or on my shoulder, sometimes she tries to skydive... She hasn't succeeded yet, but she has taken the leap multiple times, lol.


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

I love this thread. 

My least favourite has to be the chewing. I was okay with the blankets, but someone got underneath and nommed a hole in my couch that I'm none too happy about. :-\

My favourite is when Duckie will lick my entire hand if I try to scritch her belly or when Firkin practises her "exercise in futility" by taking bedding into her cage, leaving the cage, pulling the bedding out of the cage through the bars, and then bringing it back into her cage. Over and over and over again.


----------



## Imdsm (Jan 4, 2010)

hahahahaha, they are the most curious creatures i've ever known


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

Another thing they love to do is to pull EVERY single sheet of Kleenex out of the box.
The box was behind the kitchen curtain once and I didn't see them. After a while the box was empty and
there was a HUGE pile of Kleenex next to it. They still climb into the box but I won't let them do it again.
Maybe for christmas!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh man, I hate when I'm sitting with them and they olympic high jump to get on my shoulders... Usually they miss and end up digging their claws into my bare chest or arm  Also earring pulling. And they are no longer allowed on my bed because they chew my pillowcases to shreds.

I love when me or someone else (usually my mom) comes in the room while they are on the floor and they rush over and climb all over our feet and try to shimmy up our pant legs  and then try to follow us when we leave the room. I have to put a sign on my door to knock when they are running around so i can hold on to them so someone doesn't barge in the door and take out one of them


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

I think it's soo funny when im trying to tickle Gandhi or Jamal and my youngest Monty will try and pull my fingers away from them to get some attention hehe


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Snitch has taken a likeing to my spike0ball necklace and latches on and won't let go. He's weird.

Yesterday I went and put on a big shirt to sleep in, and lo and behold, someone was in my laundry chewing on my clothes. I could swear I defended the clean clothes but I could be wrong. Anywhoo, got some breathing holes in my shirt now. (AGAIN)


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

Duckie has learned how to remove the keys from my laptop keyboard and the battery cover on the remote for the tv. Firkin has eaten/chewed off most of the buttons on the remote. I'm not sure what the attraction is to these particular items, but its only Duck who goes for my laptop, and only those two who attack the remote. They have a thing for electronics. :


----------



## ZoeHale (Jan 9, 2010)

Ooh! Another weird quirk.
I got a new carrier for them today so I can take them places with me.
At first Lady wouldn't DREAM of using it. 
Then the hubby needed help with something, and I had to almost force her in for just a few moments.
Now, she loves the thing. 
She doesn't want out.
Silly thing.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

My rats love their carrier. I carry them in it back and forth from their room to the room where I have their playpen set up. They feel secure in it and I set it out wherever I have them playing so they can run to it if they get scared (Shasta especially sometimes suddenly gets scared for no reason I can determine). Anyway whenever I get it out they always get excited and jump right into it because they know they're going to get a ride, lol.


----------



## rach913 (Jan 11, 2008)

All my rats do odd things lol Dora constantly runs on her wheel, which annoys the heck outta my hubby and Demona (lol). 7-8 of them like to clean everything on you, and anything. We have a play area set for them next to our bed, and 3 of the girls, when out, and about 6 of the boys find it fun to jump up onto the bed (against the rules, for hubby's sake lol). Most just want to cuddle with me, but it bugs me to have to do it over and over again! lol When Athena was around and still rather ypung, she never really sat still for a photo. I hated that: She was a beautiful rat. But one more thing I didn't like, was when she used to literally try to dig her way into opening my mouth to clean lol


----------



## lee (Aug 3, 2009)

my rats love finding food, crawling under my bed covers, and eating it. that way, when i get in bed, i crawl into a melted truffle or a graveyard of cookie crumbs. i swear i don't leave food packaging where they can get it.... :X

i guess it gives me an excuse to eat in bed though!


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

My girl Gypsy loves "my girls" 

She loves to squeeze into my bra and when I'm laying down and she's hiding in my cleavage, she tries to groom me. She won't sit on my shoulder ever. She only wants to cuddle with my girls. 

She also thinks she's a dentist and demands and ripping open my lips and checking out my teeth. 

My other girl Sadie is still working on trusting me and I can't wait to find out all her crazy quirks.


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

littlematchstick said:


> my least favorite *game* is when my girl Oreo..decides she wants to be dentist (rodentist.haha) and tries to rip my lips open and climb on in.
> 
> My Girl Luna has a new bad habit of *swimming* in my drinks...she just sticks her entire top half of her body down in my drink.
> 
> My biggest pet peeve---they run MARATHON's on their wheels..I swear to god..5 out of 6 of my rats use a wheel so SOMEONE is on it almost all night long...and they squeak...ALL night long..yeah..its annoying..ahaha


OH MY GOSH, my baby Bartelby does this OFTEN. His little claws are so tiny that they're like needles no matter how much they're trimmed! It's like having chapped lips. It hurts.


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

My favorite is when one of my rats grabs my fingers and licks them! It's so cute, because they don't want to let go, lol. I also think it's funny how they push things they don't like - i.e. ANTIBIOTICS - away from their faces with their hands. Very cute, but also very annoying when I am trying to make them better!


----------



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

TamSmith said:


> My girl Gypsy loves "my girls"
> 
> She loves to squeeze into my bra and when I'm laying down and she's hiding in my cleavage, she tries to groom me. She won't sit on my shoulder ever. She only wants to cuddle with my girls.
> 
> ...


Seraphina had a thing about that too. Isis was more interested in snuffling my face for food but Seraphina would 'shirt dive' and hide with my girls when she was out. She LOVED it


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

my girls LOVE trying to groom my lip piercings off me. : they don't think they belong, lol. 

And Skitz loves to chew on zippers! >.<


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Nina loves to cuddle in my shirt, she's always running from my shoulder to down my shirt in between "the girls" as someone else put it.  As for Nibbler, she would groom me to death if she had the chance. She loves to try to force my mouth open with her paws to get in there. She also trys her best to take my lip ring and nose stud. This isn't annoying, just adorable, Noelle likes to push out all the shavings from the hide and Nina is always trying to put them all back in. It's a constant struggle between them. The things that bothers me the most is Nibby's chewing. She gets all the attention in the world, has tons of stuff to chew on and toys, but she still loves to chew on the plastic shelves of their brand new cage.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

My 2 girls love the wheel also, and they fight for it its so funny. Whenever one is on there the other just watches. And yes, it does squeek ALL night long, and Mollys not the smallest lightest rat (not that shes fat, just stocky) and when shes on that wheel for a few hours its migrates to the other side of the cage and hits on the bars 
Molly also nips my feet and legs sometimes, and my earrings.
My girl Mayzie (r.i.p) used to do rodentist, she also used to stick her head in my ears and wash my piercings and generally nibble.
Mathilde (R.I.P) was the biggest bed maker EVER and she used to sleep through the night and get up every morning at around 7 to remake the whole house. She also used to love grooming my mums hair.
My newest baby girl Millie walks on her tippy toes on her back legs, its really funny to see she looks like shes sticking her bum out lol.
Moscow (R.I.P), big piggy that he was had the funniest habbit of putting bedding in the food bowl and covering it up so no one else could eat it/ find it.

And Milo...well for one he's the biggest fidget ive ever met, he also has the weird habbit of hardly ever bruxing...buut he starts as soon as we get him to the vet! He also has a realllyy bad habbit of hiding with food to eat it, like ha grabs it and runs with his head in a corner to eat...probably coz hes lived with Moscow all his life!!
I think this is a great thread


----------



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

We'd put an old plastic.. hmm I might need a picture to better describe it, but it's one of those tiny plastic aquarium style animal cages generally used for small reptiles, turtles, ect
http://www.feedem.co.uk/small-anima...3/ferplast-plastic-animal-10608-6755_zoom.jpg
And put it in a corner to use as a litter box after taking the lid off of it.. and to an extent they did use it as a litter box. What was weird for me was that Isis would steal food from the bowl, then run up and dive into it *not literally but jump into it* to eat her stuff and often hide food from Seraphina. Isis was a sweety but she had strange places to hide her food....


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

clarry said:


> My 2 girls love the wheel also, and they fight for it its so funny. Whenever one is on there the other just watches. And yes, it does squeek ALL night long, and Mollys not the smallest lightest rat (not that shes fat, just stocky) and when shes on that wheel for a few hours its migrates to the other side of the cage and hits on the bars


I don't know what kind of wheel you have--I have the Comfort wheel, and I took apart the "axle" portion and put vegetable oil on it, then put it back together and voila! no more squeaking.  To stop the migrating you can take a piece of wire and attach the back of it to the cage wall at the axle hub.


----------



## BumblebeexSweat (Mar 10, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> I also think it's funny how they push things they don't like - i.e. ANTIBIOTICS - away from their faces with their hands. Very cute, but also very annoying when I am trying to make them better!


*sigh* I know your pain....


----------



## PaisleyClown (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll often times leave an almost empty roll of toilet paper out when I let my girls run around on my bed. One of my rats, Tiny, loves to grab hold of the end of the roll and pull it up into the cage until one of the sheets breaks, puts it in one of her beds, goes back, grabs the end again, pulls it into the cage, stores it in a bed, and does this over and over on repeat until the roll is empty. The first time I saw her do this I couldn't stop laughing. 

Lucy is a big time rodentist, and her claws are incredibly thin, so even when I trim them they are razor sharp. 

Robot squeaks a lot. Ha ha. She's healthy, not in pain, just the most vocal rat I've ever had. It's fine except at night when I'm trying to sleep.


----------

